

The organizational impact due to poor software quality - blackcat786
http://saasinterrupted.com/2010/02/01/the-organizational-impact-of-poor-software-quality/

======
fretlessjazz
Thoughtful... but I'm more inclined to believe that the company with said
diagram has an organizational problem with regards to handling support
requests.

